# CBC Launches 40 channels of streaming music



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone checked this out yet? Available as streaming on a PC or via Ap on iPad/Pod/Phone.

http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/920...music-canada-s-free-new-digital-music-service

Currently listening to the Singer Songwriter channel....

Someone send the link to Stephen Harper



> Key features of *CBC Music* on cbcmusic.cainclude:​
> Completely free, and easy to navigate - just click to play
> 40 web radio stations built from a library of millions of tracks of music
> 14 genre-based music communities ranging from rock to classical, pop to jazz, hip hop to country, and everything in between
> ...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...cbc radio/music programmers are brilliant. the galaxie channels are proof.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for that. Now listening to the Candaan singer-songwriter channel. Very nice.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't thank me, thank the good folks at CBC (_and SH for not yet finding a way to cut all of their funding_)

It would still be nice to have something like Spotify available in our great country, but I guess the market is too small and the licensing deals are too tough.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ronmac said:


> (_and sh for not yet finding a way to cut all of their funding_)


mbffmllmbff :x


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Been listening to a bunch today, top notch. I've been a long time listener to the Concerts on Demand, it's a treasure trove. 

DW


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great, Listening to the smooth Jazz as I post! Oh Yeah!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Thanks for that. Now listening to the Candaan singer-songwriter channel. Very nice.


Very nice...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks! Listening to Dan Mangan right now.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Don't thank me, thank the good folks at CBC (_and SH for not yet finding a way to cut all of their funding_)
> 
> *It would still be nice to have something like Spotify available in our great country*, but I guess the market is too small and the licensing deals are too tough.


 I would prefer that as well, but it's nice to see a Canadian organization/company taking some initiative.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I'll be checking that out--thanks...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Started to use it yesterday. Brilliant idea, and I hope it helps to maintain the CBC's popularity in the face of government threats.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Anyone see any info on what bitrate the music is streaming in? Just listening to the Hard Rock station and the sound is far from great.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone notice that there's Concerts on Demand under the browse at the top.

Pretty cool. There a few that I've picked out so far that I want to watch.
Twenty three pages! Way to go CBC.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Checked out the two blues and one R&B stations. So far so good.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/story/2012/02/10/digital-music-service-cbc.html


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Really digging this service!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't have high hopes, but gonna give it a shot. Thanks!

Edit: ok first song I heard on the hard rock channel is Still of the Night- Whitesnake....I'm a convert! Yay CBC!


----------

